# thyroid not functioning



## alberta41 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is the report from the thyroid uptake scan that was done last week I am so frustrated as I went off my meds 3 weeks to get this done (.175mcg), because upon an ultrasound they found 2 nodules..I am hypothyroid.

FINDINGS: due to low uptake values as described below, anterior and oblique images demonstrate a poorly-visualized gland with the inferior border above the level of the suprasternal notch. With the low uptake there is no definite dominant hyperfunctioning nodularity. Due to the low uptake, images are inadequate for evaluation of cold nodularity. There is no clear focal increased uptake within the visualized neck outside of the thyroid bed. Measured radioiodine uptake values are the following:
4 hour uptake:2.6% (normal reference range: 5 to 15%)
24 hour uptake: 1% (normal reference range: 10 to 25%)

IMPRESSION:
Overall thyroid radioiodine uptake values are abnormally low. However, this probably due to her presumed baseline hypothyroidism rather than residual suppression of uptake from her thyroid medication (temporality stopped taking about 3 weeks ago). Consequently, the low uptake on imaging is inadequate for evaluation of nodularity, although no definite dominant hyperfunctioning nodule is noted..

I am bummed as it seems like it is just a big circle here, I went off of my meds to get this test done and then what I'm reading is that the uptake is low due to being off of my meds.. Can anyone help interpret this for me?

Karen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alberta41 said:


> Here is the report from the thyroid uptake scan that was done last week I am so frustrated as I went off my meds 3 weeks to get this done (.175mcg), because upon an ultrasound they found 2 nodules..I am hypothyroid.
> 
> FINDINGS: due to low uptake values as described below, anterior and oblique images demonstrate a poorly-visualized gland with the inferior border above the level of the suprasternal notch. With the low uptake there is no definite dominant hyperfunctioning nodularity. Due to the low uptake, images are inadequate for evaluation of cold nodularity. There is no clear focal increased uptake within the visualized neck outside of the thyroid bed. Measured radioiodine uptake values are the following:
> 4 hour uptake:2.6% (normal reference range: 5 to 15%)
> ...


Karen...............see if you were taking any of this stuff. More later.

http://healthtools.aarp.org/adamcontent/radioactive-iodine-uptake


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh you poor thing. I can only imagine how frustrated you must have been to go off your meds, deal with RAI, only to find that they can't see what you were wanting them to see. ((hugs)) I really am sorry!! What are they planning next?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alberta41 said:


> Here is the report from the thyroid uptake scan that was done last week I am so frustrated as I went off my meds 3 weeks to get this done (.175mcg), because upon an ultrasound they found 2 nodules..I am hypothyroid.
> 
> FINDINGS: due to low uptake values as described below, anterior and oblique images demonstrate a poorly-visualized gland with the inferior border above the level of the suprasternal notch. With the low uptake there is no definite dominant hyperfunctioning nodularity. Due to the low uptake, images are inadequate for evaluation of cold nodularity. There is no clear focal increased uptake within the visualized neck outside of the thyroid bed. Measured radioiodine uptake values are the following:
> 4 hour uptake:2.6% (normal reference range: 5 to 15%)
> ...


You were supposed to be off your meds; that is for sure. I am finding "stuff"...

Normal: The amount of radioactive tracer in the thyroid gland is normal. An RAIU test measures the amount of tracer taken up by the thyroid gland at certain times after the tracer is given. The measured amount of radioactive tracer in the thyroid gland at each one of these times is at normal levels.

Abnormal: The test shows either more or less uptake of tracer than normal in the thyroid gland. The uptake may be even or uneven. If hyperthyroidism is present, abnormal test results may mean certain conditions are present.

A low uptake of tracer by the thyroid gland may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by inflammation of the thyroid gland (thyroiditis), taking too much thyroid medicine, or another rare condition.
A high uptake of tracer spread evenly in the thyroid gland may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by conditions such as Graves' disease.
An uneven spread of tracer in the thyroid gland (with either low or high areas of uptake) may mean that hyperthyroidism is caused by a multinodular goiter or a noncancerous (benign) tumor called a toxic adenoma.

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/radioactive-iodine-uptake-test?page=2

Now........the pathologist's impression.

IMPRESSION:
Overall thyroid radioiodine uptake values are abnormally low. However, this probably due to her presumed baseline hypothyroidism rather than residual suppression of uptake from her thyroid medication (temporality stopped taking about 3 weeks ago). Consequently, the low uptake on imaging is inadequate for evaluation of nodularity, although no definite dominant hyperfunctioning nodule is noted..

However, this is probably due to her presumed baseline hypo etc. I did read somewhere that if your thyroid is producing no TSH it would result in a low uptake as well.

To me, that would indicate that your thyroid is down for the count here. But why would be the question?

What has your doctor had to say about all this? Have you ever had any antibodies' tests run? What is your originial diagnosis?


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

Your uptake is not low because you were off thyroid meds. Most likely, the uptake was low because you were not off thyroid meds long enough.

T4 meds have a long half-life (6.5 days, to be exact) so, just as it takes 4 - 6 weeks to build up in your system, it also takes that long to get OUT of your system. Being off the meds only three weeks prior to the scan is usually not long enough. People who have been taking thyroid medication do not take up as much iodine (in their thyroid gland) because T4 medication causes the thyroid gland to "turn off" and not function.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shiraz said:


> Your uptake is not low because you were off thyroid meds. Most likely, the uptake was low because you you not off thyroid meds long enough.
> 
> T4 meds have a long half-life (6.5 days, to be exact) so, just as it takes 4 - 6 weeks to build up in your system, it also takes that long to get OUT of your system. Being off the meds only three weeks prior to the scan is usually not long enough. People who have been taking thyroid medication do not take up as much iodine (in their thyroid gland) because T4 medication causes the thyroid gland to "turn off" and not function.


That also is very true; thanks for pitching in on that.


----------

